# Extra Long Tool Rest for 48" Jet Lathe



## Eric7873 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
I'm new to the forum and I'm looking for a place to purchase an extra long tool rest from. I currently have a 48" Jet lathe with a 16" swing and a bed extension that I use to make martial arts wooden dummies on. To see what I'm talking about you can visit my website at http://shaolinhouse.com No plug intended with the web address, just looking for a way to show/explain what it is that I make. Basically they are five foot long poles with a nine inch diameter and they have arms and a leg once completed. The problem that I'm having is that I can't turn the entire piece without having to constantly move my tool rest up and down the body. It would be a lot easier and quicker if I could make each pass down the entire length of the body. I've been desperately looking for a company that sells either a tool rest or some sort of rail that can run the length of my lathe. I would even have one custom made if I had a set of drawings to go off of. Does anyone know where I might locate such an item or a set of DIY plans? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*seen 'em somewhere*

like this using 2 toolrest holders and a long bar in between:
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=long...nw=221&start=122&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:122


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

When I had to do some long spindles I simply made a wooden secondary banjo or support for the longer tool rest. Then I used a piece of Oak as my tool rest. Worked like a charm. The ideal way is to buy another banjo and then have a custom tool rest made out of steel. Angle iron works well for this.


----------



## ronjboucher (Jun 28, 2010)

Eric7873 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I'm new to the forum and I'm looking for a place to purchase an extra long tool rest from. I currently have a 48" Jet lathe with a 16" swing and a bed extension that I use to make martial arts wooden dummies on. To see what I'm talking about you can visit my website at http://shaolinhouse.com No plug intended with the web address, just looking for a way to show/explain what it is that I make. Basically they are five foot long poles with a nine inch diameter and they have arms and a leg once completed. The problem that I'm having is that I can't turn the entire piece without having to constantly move my tool rest up and down the body. It would be a lot easier and quicker if I could make each pass down the entire length of the body. I've been desperately looking for a company that sells either a tool rest or some sort of rail that can run the length of my lathe. I would even have one custom made if I had a set of drawings to go off of. Does anyone know where I might locate such an item or a set of DIY plans? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Sept. issue of American Woodworker magazine shows you how to make a 36 inch steady rest, pretty straight forward.

For me, Jet lathe, you will need 2 ea banjo fittings, 2 ea 5/8 bolts, (lenght to be determine), nuts and washers for 5/8 bolts. 1 inch square tubing(36 inches long), 1/2 inch steel rod (36 inches long). 

Step 1. Square tubing, drill 2 ea holes at both ends to accommodate the 5/8 bolts nuts and washers. To be fitted in the banjo fitting diameter 5/8in. (.625)

Step 2. drill app. 6 holes (evenly divided) lenght of 1/2 rod (use pilot holes 1/8 dia), then locate rod inboard edge of square tubing. Need to transfer 1/8 holes to 1in. square tubing. 

Step 3. Square tubing, will need to drill 6 holes #21 drill size. Now tap all 6 holes, final thread size 8/32. install c/s screws, make flush, fill + with epoxy.

Step 4. Determine the height of the steady rest, to the top of the banjo fitting, add min. of 3 inches that will go inside the banjo fitting. Cut the bolts to lenght. Ron Marietta Ga.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

As above..........

Steel angle with little more than a few tackwelds here.Understanding where the force is being applied to toolrest,locate welds accordingly.And depending on style of the whole shebang.....full-on custom rests(replaceable,machined rest-tops)are but a mighty few,snip/snip here...chop/chop there...away.Even if it means sourcing various brands off the 'Bay just for parts.BW


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Are you sure you could get the lock screw tight enough so the rest wouldnt turn into the wood when your using it near the end?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You could talk to Brent English at Robust lathes. he could probably make you one. Also vic at www.bestwoodtools.com could probably build one.
It's pretty easy to just get some good angle iron and have some posts welded to it.


----------

